# 2002 Full service Manual



## pratali21 (Apr 21, 2004)

Go to this site:

http://www.southern-shift.com/manual.htm


Hope this helps everyone!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey thanx ALOT man! I was searching for the complete electrical wiring! I got it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pratali21 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Cool!!*

Glad to help!!!


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

Wiseco, this is one of the most useful thing I've found on this forum!!! :banana:


----------



## AutoTerror (May 4, 2004)

Don't forget all the great SCCA Solo I & II driving from the Southern_Shift guys . Check out the site completely .


----------

